
Data analytics from Prime day 2017, Product Ideas compiled - dilpu123
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RhX-1AZ7FVJf9jBc4GEfMg0lIXXDN77mGdf5zjljp64/edit#gid=674087206
======
chrislogan
Quite interesting data, tool used seems to be very advanced in terms of data
collection and analysis....

------
supergalaxy
Good stuff! Interesting way to look at data basis Amazon Prime Day sales

------
rockycoder
Really helpful data, thanks!

------
debjitk
what if everyone start selling the same product!! great list

